# huge bump (9wks)



## hellohefalump

I am huge...

This is me at 9 weeks:
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a7/hellohefalump/DSCF3128.jpg

This is my second pregnancy (last one was only 1 baby) and I haven't had a scan (it's booked for 3rd august) so I don't know if I have more than one baby in there. But I'm just so... big! 

I haven't had very bad morning sickness but I've been amazingly tired and very very hungry.

I've put on 3 kilos (6lbs) and I don't eat enough to gain that amount of weight. I've had an eating disorder in the past. Before I concieved I was eating 700 calories a day, and since I found out I was pregnant at 4 weeks, I immediately upped the calories to around 1400. I've been building them up slowly, and I'm now averaging around 2000 (what you're meant to eat). So really, 6lbs weight gain is unexpected.

Also I saw my midwife today and she felt my tummy and said she could definately feel something, although it could have just been my bladder. She tried to find a heartbeat, but couldn't. So she said I'm probably not a month ahead of my dates. - which would be unlikely, because I was on the pill, and I had a period. 

So... what do you think? Is being as big as I am a sign of a twin pregnancy?


----------



## Vickie

It could be because this is your second, I think a lot of women show more and earlier with their second


----------



## Stiina

wow. That is a fabulous bump!

I have no idea about the twins theory...will be interesting to find out!!


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh I am either 9 or 10 weeks and nowhere near that big lol am very jealous and hoping they are both still growing lol xxxxxxxxxxx

My next scan is 3rd August tooo


----------



## vineyard

Even with twins, I didn't start showing until about 15 weeks.


----------



## Naya69

lovely bump never known anyone to show that early with only one altho there was one girl one here who gets massive bumps really early on and only one baby so its gonna be interesting to find out gud luck xx


----------



## hellohefalump

Thanks guys, I am growing at quite a rate. At the start (from about 5weeks) I just had a bump in the evening and it was smaller, but now it's all day and it's getting big!


----------



## dali

wow thats a fantastic bump for 9 weeks, did you concieve naturally ? i know that you show earlier in second pg but wow, i reckon theres 2 in there if not 3 (lol) good luck with it hun :)


----------



## emmajane

I was also worried about twins with my second and arranged a private scan as my bump was so big, but it was only one. Apparently, things look a lot bigger with the second for lots of people.


----------



## hellohefalump

Yes, I concieved naturally. I'd had a contraceptive implant for two years, then the pill for a month. I got too broody, so stopped taking my pill (had a period for the first time since my daughter was born) and immediately got pregnant. 

If you've been on contraceptives for a long time, is it possible your ovaries freak out when you come off it and release more than one egg? 

I'm getting even bigger. This is me today, 10 weeks yesterday.

https://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a7/hellohefalump/th_DSCF3287.jpg
https://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a7/hellohefalump/th_DSCF3288.jpg

I'm starting to get quite uncomfortable now, my skin feels so stretched and I just feel really cumbersome and massive :-( I can't believe I still have another 30 weeks to go! This is how I felt approaching 5 or 6 months last time I was pregnant.


----------



## Naya69

wow thats a good size bump even if you are havin twins i might look more towards having triplets xx


----------



## hellohefalump

hmmmm :-o

Well... I'd also get a new car... I could come round to that idea!


----------



## dali

lol well that one way to look at it :)


----------



## Naya69

iam getting excited now to know how many you got cooking in there now lol ive never known a bump to start growing so big at that many weeks i hope u dont mind me saying.

ive tryed to locate the thread with the lady who only had singletons but had a massive bump from really early on xx


----------



## stephwiggy

wow thats amazing


----------



## 321mummy2b

i was probably this big at 9/10 weeks everyone thought i was having twins but its definatley just one big baby x


----------



## luckylady911

I was really big early on with both of my pregnancies and many people asked me both times if I was sure there was only one, so I didn't pay much attention. Then I found out this time that there was two and part of me was not that surprised. I would listen to your gut (lol) but be prepared it may just be one big baby as my first one was! Good luck, I can't wait to hear how many are cooking in there!


----------



## supergem

Wow thats quiet a bump for 10 weeks. When do you have a scan to find out?


----------



## hellohefalump

My scan's on August 3rd. I'm definately growing alarmingly! I can tell by how much more my belly button is sticking out each day. With my first baby, my belly button didn't come out until around 6 months!


----------



## twinmom07

Wow, that's crazy! Will have to check in and see what you find out. 
I was wearing maternity clothes @ 9 weeks but 

me a 10 weeks
https://farm1.static.flickr.com/112/315258881_259a018d2e_m.jpg

Thats me at 13 weeks
https://farm1.static.flickr.com/161/340024167_cd04b513c4_m.jpg


----------



## Lauraaraa

awww such a cute bump!! 

maybe its a growth spurt! and you will just get bigger slowly! 

gosh hope i have a bump like that at 9 weeks!! would be well chuffed! 

x


----------



## cupcake

that bump is really big, i dont know what to say, maybe it is more than one...


----------



## itsmelou1984

wow!!! maybe 3 or 4 babies?! hehe dont wanna freak you out!! this is so interesting :) x x x


----------



## hellohefalump

lol I'm not freaked out. I'd actually quite like more than one baby...

my partner only wants us to have two babies, but I'd happily have three or four. So if it's a multiple pregnancy, I'd get my way!

The time until my scan just seems so far away... just under 2 weeks now. I'm buying a house and we complete on the sale next Thursday, so time is dragging anyway. Luckily it's a big house... at the moment we live in a tiny 2 bedroom house. I need a time turner, out of Harry Potter - do they go forwards as well as backwards?


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm 11 weeks now... here's a pic:
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a7/hellohefalump/DSCF3293.jpg?t=1248546419


----------



## vineyard

When is your ultrasound again? You doing one before 20 weeks?


----------



## hellohefalump

It's on 3rd August, that's next Monday. I'll be 12 weeks, 3 days.


----------



## vineyard

hellohefalump said:


> It's on 3rd August, that's next Monday. I'll be 12 weeks, 3 days.

Can't wait to hear results!


----------



## wishing4bub#3

I can't wait that bump is amazing!! Good luck I will be stalking this thread waiting for the results.


----------



## itsmelou1984

hehe me too!!


----------



## twinkletoes80

me too! cant believe how big you are already its amazing!


----------



## hellohefalump

lol one week to go!


----------



## CeliaM

What a bump!!! I'll be stalking too :)


----------



## hellohefalump

lol I'm going to feel silly now when I come back from my scan and there's only one baby!


----------



## DizzyMoo

wow i never thought anyone could show so soon, As baby is still so low down & tiny that there is nothing to show if ya get me. I'm very intrigued to hear back about when you have a scan hun, Whether its twins or triplets or poss quads! lol.


----------



## highlandlassi

is it possible your dates are off, and you are farther along than u think? i don't think having two microscopic babies instead of one would make your bump that big at this point lol. geesh this is more exciting than t.v....cant wait to hear the results.


----------



## etoya

Add me to a list of stalkers! my God I'm excited and can't wait!


----------



## hellohefalump

I don't think I'm further along. I was on the pill the month before I got pregnant. Also, the midwife couldn't find a heartbeat and she said if I was 14wks (where she thought my womb was, when I was about 9 weeks) then she'd definately hear heartbeats. 

I bought a doppler off ebay this week, and after much searching, I found a heartbeat - only one heartbeat, so that's making me think there's only one baby? 

*waves to all the stalkers*


----------



## Plumfairy

oooh add me as a bump stalker... im intrigued!! :)


----------



## Tezzy

wow! good luck next week!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Another bump stalker!! x


----------



## MUMOF5

Cant wait to hear the update!!! xx


----------



## Reedy

Oooooh I'm stalking too x


----------



## Jessa

Me too! :)


----------



## andresmummy

Does twins run in the family!? Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## meandmyfive

I wanna join in too this is soooo interesting!!!!!! I wish you all the best for next week.:happydance:


----------



## vineyard

You have quite the following! :)


----------



## morri

muhahah- add me too xD. I hope everything is how it is supposed to be. [...]


----------



## Naya69

what time is your scan on monday iam gettin so impatient now (taps foot on floor) cant wait to hear how many are cooking in there do twins run in your family it will ave to come from your side as boys cant pass it on only the females can through their eggs xxx


----------



## hellohefalump

lol the scan's at 10.30 so I should be back and updating sometime in the early afternoon on Monday 

No, there's no twins in my family. The only thing that puts me at 'risk' of twins is that I got pregnant the same month I stopped taking the pill. That and my huge belly!

LOL I can't believe so many people are following this! You'll all be disappointed if there's only one in there... oh dear!


----------



## dali

aww we wont be disappointed hun. if theres only one then that bump is even more amazing :)
good luck ill be tuning in on monday afternoon :)


----------



## hellohefalump

Dali - I'm glad you said that, actually from that point of view, I feel better! You're right, for one baby my bump is pretty amazing!

Roll on Monday... I'm keeping busy, we bought a house this week (something I don't say too often!) and we're busy painting before the carpets come next Friday. I still can't function without my nap though. I tried to skip my nap today to carry on painting, but I ended up in a heap on the floor, miserable and needing to sleep at about 3.30 pm. Usually I go down at 1, when my daughter does.


----------



## hellohefalump

Just thought I'd post a 12 week pic:

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a7/hellohefalump/DSCF3421-1.jpg


----------



## Naya69

you seems to be getting bigger by the week :shock:

we wont be dissapointed any baby is a blessing to us we are all so kean to know how many blessings are in there lol i think i will be in shock if there is only one and its all water wouldnt like to be near you when your waters go you would drown us out lol 

i think iam more excited than you for monday will be on checking as soon as iam up and got my lo ready :happydance:


----------



## MUMOF5

OMG that updated pic is even more amazing. If you've got one in there, its one heck of a bubba!!! Good luck for Monday hun, Im sure I'll be hanging around the forum waiting for an update. xx


----------



## morri

sheesh youre sure you havent got a whole nursery class in there?


----------



## Jkelmum

good luck 1 or 10 babies as long as there healthy thats all that matters :hugs: you look at least 20 wks xxx


----------



## hellohefalump

lol my friend is 20 weeks and I'm bigger than her! She only just started to show!


----------



## Tezzy

wow, thats one lovely bump :cloud9: have you tried a doppler to see if you can hear heartbeat/s yet?


----------



## hellohefalump

I got a doppler of ebay this week, and I've found a heartbeat on a few occasions. The last time I checked it sounded a bit odd, like there MIGHT have been more than one heartbeat, but it was very hard to say for sure, it might have just been other noises giving interference. It wasn't distinct... 

2 days to go!


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh your scan is the same day as mine!!! Lots and lots of luck - we are soo hoping both are still there (I was scanned for twins at 5.5 weeks) but however many there are its a blessing xxxxxxxxxxx

good luckxxxxx


----------



## hellohefalump

Vicky good luck for your scan, I hope both your babie's are still alive and well. That's a really cute scan you had at 5 weeks! With my daughter, I had a scan at 7wks (my dates were wrong) and I really didn't see much, just a wriggling blob. The difference at my next scan was amazing! You could see a proper baby in there! So hopefully it'll be the same for you.


----------



## Tezzy

1 day till your scan :happydance:


----------



## hellohefalump

I had a dream last night...

I dreamt I had my scan and they found 3 sets of identical twins and four more babies! haha! crazy dream!


----------



## cupcake

wow good luck for your scan!


----------



## _Vicky_

hellohefalump said:


> I had a dream last night...
> 
> I dreamt I had my scan and they found 3 sets of identical twins and four more babies! haha! crazy dream!

hahahahahahaha omg - I dreamed that my fraternals had both split and it was quads but lord 10 babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahhahaha

Am feeling very nervous today - hope you are holding up better than me - what time is your scan?


----------



## Emma1980

oooh, add me to the stalker list, i'll be back tomorrow lol!


----------



## Naya69

1 more day to go woo hoo :yipee:

can u tell iam excited too lol


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im so excited for you - whether its one special baby in there or more! xXx


----------



## hellohefalump

it's scan day!!!


----------



## ~KACI~

I've been secretly following, what time is your scan??


----------



## hellohefalump

it's at 10.30


----------



## stephwiggy

ok - i admit i am keeping a keen eye on this one too!!! lol


----------



## Tezzy

good luck today :thumbup: xx


----------



## embo216

I'm a secret stalker too!


----------



## sophie c

stalker here too!!

xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Lots of luck for your scan xXx


----------



## ~KACI~

Good Luck :)


----------



## wishing4bub#3

i am in a different time zone so how many hours until we find out?


----------



## Emma1980

Well she had her scan just over an hour ago, so should be any time soon!


----------



## stephwiggy

I really should not be on line - i have sooo much to do ! but i am wondering how she is doing !! 

Hope all is well


----------



## _Vicky_

thinking of you here too xxxxxxx


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm back! And sorry to disappoint... but it's only one baby! A lovely healthy one though  we saw him/her really clearly and everything is good. The little heart was pumping away nicely.


----------



## stephwiggy

well congrats !! were your dates right?


----------



## hellohefalump

yep, my dates were spot on! They didn't change them at all!


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Congrats! Wow i wonder how big your bump will be at the end, good luck and congrats


----------



## cupcake

congrats, have a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy


----------



## laura3103

congrats i have been secretly watching for the last couple of days.x.x.x


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh yay congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Healthy baby is all that matters eh xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meandmyfive

Congratulations on your lovely healthy baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## Tezzy

aw congratulations!! i bet you are on :cloud9: after seeing his/hers little heartbeat!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Congrats on your healthy bub. I was sure you was gonna be the new 'Octomum'!! xx


----------



## Naya69

congrats on your healthy baby xxx


----------



## hellohefalump

lol I'm glad I'm not an octomum!!

thanks for the congrats everyone!

My baby is beautiful, you could see his/her face so clearly!


----------



## MiissDior

Congrats Momma... :)
still jealous of your beautiful bump xx


----------



## dali

do post a few more pics of your bump as you go on. will be interesting to see if it keeps growing or levels out somewhere along the line. of course i suppose it would be in this section of orum anymore , but keep us posted :)


----------



## hellohefalump

here's my 14 weeks bump, taken today! I probably shouldn't post here anymore though, since there's only one baby... I'm over in 2nd tri now, if anyone wants to keep track of the amazing whale sized bump!

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a7/hellohefalump/DSCF3461.jpg


----------



## MUMOF5

That bump is soo impressive, Im jealous, I want one :hissy: xx


----------



## memysonand3

hye you look like me you might have three or four in there i have 3 keep in touch if you need any moral support i am here i enjoy talking to new people by the way my name is ashley


----------



## morri

I dont mind you staying ehre ^^


----------

